# I am very sad today



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris leaves for Europe today and will be gone for 5 weeks!  ack!  We do everything together so I'm going to be a little lost and kinda despressed.  

I am flying to Germany on the 21st and spending a week with him there which is about 1/2 way through his trip.  I am looking forward to that but I can't sleep without his snoring as my white noise.  

On the brighter side....  more Kindle time....  and Kindleboards time....


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry.  That's sad, I know how you feel.  Glad you're trying to look on the bright side, but that's hard no matter what.  That'll be fun to go visit him in Germany!  
We'll keep you company   !!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> We'll keep you company  !!


Thanks! I'm counting on it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's great that you have Kindle to keep you company, and we'll do our best, too!

Betsy


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwww.....  it'll be ok.  You'll have lots of time to spend with your Kindle thank goodness.  And how fun that you get to go to Germany!  I've always wanted to go!

As Betsy said, we'll keep 'ya company!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Awwww Kirsten, how sad that is. Absence makes the heart grow fonder AND you will get to go to Germany to visit him. The kitties will make you feel loved and comforted too. And we are always here for you. Between the Kitties, Good Books and Good Kindle Friends...we will try to keep you supported.

Me and hubby are the same way...do everything together, so when he gets called out of state (the party begins!!! just kidding ) I sure miss him, but you know what...the house is sooooo much more peaceful and the pets are so much more calm...hmmmm, wonder when he'll be leaving again...LOL

HARVEY...THANK YOU sooooo much for the spell check. (now everyone won't know how really ignorant I am with the English Language) Only had 5 errors on this one


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that Chris will be away for so long. I usually enjoy the first couple of days that DH is away for but then it does get old after a while.

We'll be happy to keep you company ))*


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Chris is leaving. You'll have to let us know how your trip to Germany goes. I'm sure that will be great fun.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

sailor said:


> Awwww Kirsten, how sad that is. Absence makes the heart grow fonder AND you will get to go to Germany to visit him. The kitties will make you feel loved and comforted too. And we are always here for you. Between the Kitties, Good Books and Good Kindle Friends...we will try to keep you supported.
> 
> Me and hubby are the same way...do everything together, so when he gets called out of state (the party begins!!! just kidding ) I sure miss him, but you know what...the house is sooooo much more peaceful and the pets are so much more calm...hmmmm, wonder when he'll be leaving again...LOL
> 
> HARVEY...THANK YOU sooooo much for the spell check. (now everyone won't know how really ignorant I am with the English Language) Only had 5 errors on this one


For me - the house is more peaceful - he isn't here with his giant tv turned up too loud. The cats on the other hand miss him so they go from room to room and cry. He gives them a lot of attention and they miss having him around.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> For me - the house is more peaceful - he isn't here with his giant tv turned up too loud. The cats on the other hand miss him so they go from room to room and cry. He gives them a lot of attention and they miss having him around.


My kitties are the same way...they love their daddy. One cat especially, Romeo, will cry and pace from the bed to hubby's chair until he gets home from work when Romeo feels lonely. I can call and coo and try to get Romeo to come to me for love, but no, he ONLY wants his daddy.
Amen sister to the Loud TV...LOL Keeps you from enjoying a good book. I am going to LOVE the headphone feature and drown out the tv with some 'white noise'. Or put on hubbie's shooting ear muffs and drown out the world.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

It's usually the other way around for me and my hubby -- I am the one who is gone, and he's home with the pets. I spent 3 months working in Germany a few years ago, and I don't know if my hubby missed me, but my dog and cats did!

What part of Germany will Chris be in? It's a terrific country! He will enjoy it. And this is your opportunity to see it, too.

And, yes, you will have your fellow Kindlers here to keep you and the cats company.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Khabita said:


> It's usually the other way around for me and my hubby -- I am the one who is gone, and he's home with the pets. I spent 3 months working in Germany a few years ago, and I don't know if my hubby missed me, but my dog and cats did!
> 
> What part of Germany will Chris be in? It's a terrific country! He will enjoy it. And this is your opportunity to see it, too.
> 
> And, yes, you will have your fellow Kindlers here to keep you and the cats company.


I'm sure your hubby missed you!

Chris will actually be in Paris this coming week, then Molsheim France the following week. Then he heads to Dresden the week I am coming over and to Vienna when I leave, then back to Molsheim for his final week. Somewhere in there, he is spending a weekend in Munich as well. (I think between Paris and Molsheim but not sure) He has a busy schedule! He is a Field Service Engineer for the same company I work for and we were shorthanded in Europe so off he goes.

I was born in Germany as my father was in the military so I have been all over West Germany but this will be my first trip to East Germany. I've been researching the places I want to sight see while he is at work - museums, castles, the Christmas market  I'm looking forward to it but will miss not spending Thanksgiving with my parents.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin, 
  we're here for you, well keep you so busy the time will fly.
Take care 

Jodi


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kristen, I know the mixed feelings... Larry travels a lot, not to mention the fact that we live in different cities during the week right now... At first I had a very hard time sleeping without his snore, but after a year of him only home on weekends, sometimes I have to use ear plugs!!  

As for the dog... Harley always seems to know when it is Friday. He spends most of the afternoon either looking out my office window (which faces the street) or at the gameroom window overlooking the driveway! Then on Monday, he is all droopy and sad looking!

At least we all have each other here! You guys have no idea how much better I have felt this week reading, learning, sharing and laughing with you all!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It has been a great couple of weeks, so happy to have found you all!  I hardly ever get on my computer on the weekends, but that might change.  This past weekend I didn't get on, and I didn't work much monday trying to catch up  !!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll entertain you. Just focus on your trip and when you get there have a beer for me!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks you guys!  Really - reading and posting - and laughing - has helped tremendously tonight.  

however - I've been tracking his flight online and they can't find it now.  

Progress 1 hour 44 minutes left
4 hours 55 minutes in flight


Status En Route (No recent position) 
  Scheduled Actual/Estimated 
Departure 05:39PM EST 05:41PM EST 
Arrival 06:15AM CET 06:21AM CET 
Speed 478 kts 542 kts 
Altitude 35000 feet 37000 feet 

At least part of this flight occurs outside of FlightAware's service area. Information on this page may be unreliable.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Thanks you guys! Really - reading and posting - and laughing - has helped tremendously tonight.
> 
> however - I've been tracking his flight online and they can't find it now.
> 
> ...


*I've had blank spots in flight tracking before...*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've had blank spots in flight tracking before...*


I know. I just get anxious until he calls and says he is on the ground. He doesn't land until almost 1 AM though. But he will call, he is a good bubbie that way.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I know. I just get anxious until he calls and says he is on the ground. He doesn't land until almost 1 AM though. But he will call, he is a good bubbie that way.


*I can understand that...I don't sleep very soundly when DH is away. On the plus side, I let DD sleep with me...she's small, doesn't flop around and doesn't snore *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I can understand that...I don't sleep very soundly when DH is away. On the plus side, I let DD sleep with me...she's small, doesn't flop around and doesn't snore *


but I miss the snoring. It is my white noise. Otherwise the room is too quiet. I'll have 4 furry babies with me doing the head nudge - pet me momma - thing all night.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> but I miss the snoring. It is my white noise. Otherwise the room is too quiet. I'll have 4 furry babies with me doing the head nudge - pet me momma - thing all night.


*I prefer quiet, though dead silence is deafening. I remember the first time we went to visit with DH's parents when they moved to NC...boy was it quiet! We couldn't sleep...lol.

On that note...I'm going to go up and read some. Catch everyone tomorrow )*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I also appreciate the quiet when my sweetie is away (no TV blaring). However, the cats always give me accusing looks, as if to say, "Where did you bury the body? We know you killed him." I do miss him terribly, but I also seem to get a lot done when he's not around.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks to all! His plane landed safely at around 1:30 am our time (eastern). Now I just have to get used to him being gone....  Not so easy but I plan to laze around all day reading my Kindle and watching movies. I have left over Shepard's Pie in the fridge for lunch and dinner so no cooking either!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Thanks to all! His plane landed safely at around 1:30 am our time (eastern). Now I just have to get used to him being gone....  Not so easy but I plan to laze around all day reading my Kindle and watching movies. I have left over Shepard's Pie in the fridge for lunch and dinner so no cooking either!


*Oh, I'm glad Chris arrived safely. He must be tired...unless he slept the entire way there ;-p Yummy, I love Shepard's Pie!!! Enjoy your lazy day, if your weather up there is dreary like ours...good day to curl up with some reading ))*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Oh, I'm glad Chris arrived safely. He must be tired...unless he slept the entire way there ;-p Yummy, I love Shepard's Pie!!! Enjoy your lazy day, if your weather up there is dreary like ours...good day to curl up with some reading ))*


He probably slept the entire way there. He called again a few minutes ago - his Slingbox isn't working so he can't watch college football today - eye roll - but he loves his hotel room. made me laugh.

I made the Shepard's Pie on Thursday for dinner as he loves it. I will be eating the leftovers all weekend though. Good because I don't have to cook - bad because I'm going to get bored with it.

Peeking out window: cloudy but not dreary. Rain expected later though...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> He probably slept the entire way there. He called again a few minutes ago - his Slingbox isn't working so he can't watch college football today - eye roll - but he loves his hotel room. made me laugh.
> 
> I made the Shepard's Pie on Thursday for dinner as he loves it. I will be eating the leftovers all weekend though. Good because I don't have to cook - bad because I'm going to get bored with it.
> 
> Peeking out window: cloudy but not dreary. Rain expected later though...


*Ok what the heck is a Slingbox

Yeah, you'll probably get board with it but it always tastes better left over. I have a habit of cooking a lot more than the 3 of us eat but I love leftovers and thankfully DD does too...DH takes a bit of coaxing or it's Cherrios for him 

We have a wedding to go to tonight...supposed to rain *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok what the heck is a Slingbox
> 
> Yeah, you'll probably get board with it but it always tastes better left over. I have a habit of cooking a lot more than the 3 of us eat but I love leftovers and thankfully DD does too...DH takes a bit of coaxing or it's Cherrios for him
> 
> We have a wedding to go to tonight...supposed to rain *


A Slingbox is this thing that lets him watch the TV from anywhere on his computer. He can access the DVR too. http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox It is pretty cool and he loves it when he travels in Europe and Asia.

Chris will eat leftovers but he loves to cook as much as I do so our neighbors get a lot of plates made for them and carried over when we cook - they love us for that. ha ha

The wedding tonight is indoors right


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> A Slingbox is this thing that lets him watch the TV from anywhere on his computer. He can access the DVR too. http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox It is pretty cool and he loves it when he travels in Europe and Asia.
> 
> Chris will eat leftovers but he loves to cook as much as I do so our neighbors get a lot of plates made for them and carried over when we cook - they love us for that. ha ha
> 
> The wedding tonight is indoors right


*Shoot...DH would love one of those I'm sure!!! I better not tell him about it ;-p

Thank goodness it's indoors ))*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot...DH would love one of those I'm sure!!! I better not tell him about it ;-p
> 
> Thank goodness it's indoors ))*


Think Christmas! But one word of warning - if it is hooked up to the cable box of the tv you watch regularly he can change the channel on you. ha ha ha - disconcerting!! We got an extra cable box and hooked it up just for his slingbox so he can flip away and it doesn't change my channel.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Think Christmas! But one word of warning - if it is hooked up to the cable box of the tv you watch regularly he can change the channel on you. ha ha ha - disconcerting!! We got an extra cable box and hooked it up just for his slingbox so he can flip away and it doesn't change my channel.


*Maybe next year's birthday...we got our iPhones and my Kindle for a combo of....12th anniversary, his birthday and Christmas ;-p Good to know though about the channel switching. He tends to do that when I have two programs recording on the DVR and he'll cancel one without thinking yet we have another one in the bedroom... *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Maybe next year's birthday...we got our iPhones and my Kindle for a combo of....12th anniversary, his birthday and Christmas ;-p Good to know though about the channel switching. He tends to do that when I have two programs recording on the DVR and he'll cancel one without thinking yet we have another one in the bedroom... *


ha ha ha - I still want an iPhone..... but my blackberry is free because it is for work and I can't justify spending $300 for the phone then another $140 per month for service.... Maybe I'll find a way to justify it when I get my yearly bonus in March...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha - I still want an iPhone..... but my blackberry is free because it is for work and I can't justify spending $300 for the phone then another $140 per month for service.... Maybe I'll find a way to justify it when I get my yearly bonus in March...


*We thought long and hard about not getting them...until we went to the ATT store and DD figured out to do things on the iPhone rather easily  Besides the cost of the phones ($199 each because we upgraded), we figure that we'll be spending about $60 more a month.

March is right around the corner ;-)*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha - I still want an iPhone..... but my blackberry is free because it is for work and I can't justify spending $300 for the phone then another $140 per month for service.... Maybe I'll find a way to justify it when I get my yearly bonus in March...


Service charge for iPhone is $140 per month? My daughter wants iPhone and looking forward to get it next month but I didn't know it'll cost that much monthly...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Service charge for iPhone is $140 per month? My daughter wants iPhone and looking forward to get it next month but I didn't know it'll cost that much monthly...


that is for unlimited voice and text per month. there are less expensive plans


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Service charge for iPhone is $140 per month? My daughter wants iPhone and looking forward to get it next month but I didn't know it'll cost that much monthly...


*It depends... we were able to keep our current plan and added the data which is $30 a phone. However, DH gets a discount for being a City employee so our bill is about $130 for two phones. I have the texting plan that is included within the $30 data plan...but it's not unlimited.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh well, I just have to see what my daughter wants then. I know she is looking forward to do web and email. Thanks.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Oh well, I just have to see what my daughter wants then. I know she is looking forward to do web and email. Thanks.


*The Blackberries are cheaper...I believe with an upgrade it's about $80 for the Curve but the data plan is still going to cost at least $30 a month.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

She wants iPhone so she can email in Japanese. She has friends in Japan.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> She wants iPhone so she can email in Japanese. She has friends in Japan.


*Ahhhhhhh. I understand.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My AT&T Wireless bill for my iPhone is *$81.60* per month. That was for the cheapest plan, which has *unlimited wireless*, but *NO text messages* (I don't text). This *includes taxes*.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The basic "must have" charge for the iPhone is the $30/month data plan. Then you can add stuff on from there (various voice plans/minutes, texting, etc.). When you buy your iPhone, just go over the options with the sales person (BIG NOTE: *all* of the sales and service people we've encountered at our Apple store have been incredibly friendly and helpful).

Also, FYI: I haven't used texting since I got the iPhone (used to use it pretty frequently to text my wife). Instead, I downloaded PalRingo (free), which lets you connect to the various IM services like Yahoo, ICQ, etc. So now if I want to "text" somebody who's on a computer or using PalRingo, we just IM!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

It's probably too late for this but I was going to suggest you record the snoring so you could play it back while you sleep.  

I don't have any type of cell phone.. i don't like them.  It's one gadget i have never liked.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So I might not need text message then. I'm little confused about text message. It's not same as email right? So if you can use email then no need for text message feature? And to do email and go to web, what I need is unlimited wireless.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's probably too late for this but I was going to suggest you record the snoring so you could play it back while you sleep.
> 
> I don't have any type of cell phone.. i don't like them. It's one gadget i have never liked.


ha ha ha I never thought of that! I DO have a video I took with my digital camera of him on the couch snoring!! awww... I'm going to go watch it now....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Shizu -

For the iPhone, the $30/month required fee is the unlimited wireless part. 

As for texting vs. email or IM, texting (SMS) is a totally different technology - normally you can only communicate with other people on their phones who also have texting/SMS. But you can use email or IM (using PalRingo to enable Yahoo, ICQ, etc.) to talk to anyone on another computer. So it just depends on who you want to talk to and which technology they have.

Hope that helps!
Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

You kept saying he was your 'white noise" and I know people buy white noise generators to help them sleep so it seemed like a good idea to me.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Mike. I'll be sure to ask find out what my daughter want before we go to buy iPhone.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You kept saying he was your 'white noise" and I know people buy white noise generators to help them sleep so it seemed like a good idea to me.


 I just watched the snore clip again and I am laughing my butt off! Thanks for reminding me that I had that!! I thought about posting it here for everyone to hear but he'd kill me if he ever found out!! For my white noise last night, I turned on a fan in the room and that did help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> So I might not need text message then. I'm little confused about text message. It's not same as email right? So if you can use email then no need for text message feature? And to do email and go to web, what I need is unlimited wireless.


Text messaging is very popular with those younger than I, I just can't type that fast on those wee little keyboards. It's an instant message on your phone, vs. having to go into your email to read what you received.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Text messaging is very popular with those younger than I, I just can't type that fast on those wee little keyboards. It's an instant message on your phone, vs. having to go into your email to read what you received.


Yes, my daughters are using text message I believe. I used to follow those cell phone technology but now I'm kinda lost. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I just never understood texting.  Why go through all the hassle of the tiny key board  and risk CTS in your thumbs to text when you have a perfectly good phone and can talk?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

How are you doing today Kirstin?  It's just me and my critters here so I'm always "alone".  Of course, I'm used to it so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> How are you doing today Kirstin? It's just me and my critters here so I'm always "alone". Of course, I'm used to it so it doesn't bother me.


I'm good - thanks for asking. It's funny how fast you come to depend on having someone around all the time. I lived alone for years before Chris and I met and I was always fine - I can easily find ways to entertain myself. But then you get used to being part of a duo and when the other half is gone, you feel a little lost. He travels for work all the time but is almost always home on the weekends. This is the first Saturday alone in over a year.

BTW - I friend requested you today on Shelfari!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh cool, I'll go check it out!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kirstin! Juat popping to see how you're holding up. Guess my fellow board members are keeping you entertained! Hang in there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Kirsten... glad tohear hubby made the trip OK. I was just checking in and looks like things were very busy here today! I probably won't be able to get caught up tonight and will be going to Houston for a couple of days so I may not be back online until Wednesday. Later!! Angela


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Kirstin, glad you're holding up.  Kindle and Kindleboarders are good company!  The date for you to go over and join Chris will be here soon!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Hi Kirstin! Juat popping to see how you're holding up. Guess my fellow board members are keeping you entertained! Hang in there.


Thanks Susan! 



Angela said:


> Hey Kirsten... glad tohear hubby made the trip OK. I was just checking in and looks like things were very busy here today! I probably won't be able to get caught up tonight and will be going to Houston for a couple of days so I may not be back online until Wednesday. Later!! Angela


Have fun in Houston!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Kirstin, glad you're holding up. Kindle and Kindleboarders are good company! The date for you to go over and join Chris will be here soon!
> 
> Betsy


I'm hoping!! I really apreciate the support of everyone 

And for those of you DaVinci Code fans out there, he went to Louvre Museum today. Here are a few shots that should be familiar from the book and movie. He took these with the camera on his Blackberry so they aren't the best quality but still......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Look! A picture of someone taking a picture of the Mona Lisa!  

Ann


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh Look! A picture of someone taking a picture of the Mona Lisa!
> 
> Ann


I know! I laughed at that as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was laughing at the apparent earthquake in Paris, judging by the angle of some of the shots, LOL!  Hadn't heard about it on the news!  (It is difficult to hold a cell camera straight!)

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was laughing at the apparent earthquake in Paris, judging by the angle of some of the shots, LOL! Hadn't heard about it on the news! (It is difficult to hold a cell camera straight!)
> 
> Betsy


 I'm just pleased he was making an effort to "share" it with me. He is the bestest!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For sure!  It's just that all my cell phone pictures look just like that!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For sure! It's just that all my cell phone pictures look just like that!
> 
> Betsy


My blackberry doesn't have a camera on it.  He has the Curve edition which does. I do carry my digital camera with me everywhere though and I think his camera phone pics are better than my 7 MP cam. ha ha ha

No wonder my back hurts.... I cart around the Kindle, a journal, my camera, my blackberry, and a bottle of water with me everywhere.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Glad you're holding up pretty well Kirstin. LOL, I had to laugh about you watching the snoring video...record it into a loop like Vampyre suggested ;-p Pretty cool that he got some sightseeing in...thanks for sharing the pictures!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Glad you're holding up pretty well Kirstin. LOL, I had to laugh about you watching the snoring video...record it into a loop like Vampyre suggested ;-p Pretty cool that he got some sightseeing in...thanks for sharing the pictures!*


There you are!! I thought maybe you had too much fun at the wedding last night. lol


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry for your sadness. Though I could definitely do without my husband's "white noise" as you call it.  It drives me crazy; as I already get little sleep as it is.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Sorry for your sadness. Though I could definitely do without my husband's "white noise" as you call it. It drives me crazy; as I already get little sleep as it is.


I've just become accustomed to it. When we first moved in together I was "You have GOT to be kidding me!" He has bad sleep apnea and actually - at my prodding repeatedly for a year - did his sleep study 2 days before he left for Europe. When he gets back, he will have one of those breathe (C-PAP?) machines so I may only get to hear him snore the week I go see him.  (Hopefully the breath machine makes a nice white noise)


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Sorry for your sadness. Though I could definitely do without my husband's "white noise" as you call it. It drives me crazy; as I already get little sleep as it is.


Ha - I was going to say the same thing! I keep waiting for the day I get used to it, but I just can't. I have a somewhat bad case of insomnia, and it doesn't help. I usually try to softly roll him over to make him stop! It doesn't always work, and I have to hold back the urge to kick him  !! 
I have heard the CPAP machine is good white noise, but I'm not sure if that's just for the one using it or not.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I give the pillow under his head a jerk...it's only a temporary fix though.  I bought him those stick on nose strips and he tried them for two nights...they seemed to work relatively well.  THIRD night; he didn't wear one and snored louder than ever.  I asked him why didn't he wear one?  "It hurts like hell when I pull it off in the morning."  Wuss...men are such babies. ugh.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> I give the pillow under his head a jerk...it's only a temporary fix though. I bought him those stick on nose strips and he tried them for two nights...they seemed to work relatively well. THIRD night; he didn't wear one and snored louder than ever. I asked him why didn't he wear one? "It hurts like hell when I pull it off in the morning." Wuss...men are such babies. ugh.


Wow, are we the same person?! I bought him the nose strips as well, it seems like they work a little bit but almost not well enough for how expensive they are. I try to give the pillow a little jerk, but it works for about 20 seconds. If he takes an allergy pill before bed it's better, but he never remembers it. I feel like a nag when I ask him every night!! He feels so bad about keeping me up at night that I usually forgive him - although in the midst of it it's hard to control wanting to shove him out of bed  !!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh, I just noticed that was my 100th post, I'm now a FULL member, WOO HOO!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> There you are!! I thought maybe you had too much fun at the wedding last night. lol


*LOL, it was fun and we got back late after picking DD up from my girlfriend's house....would you believe she was still playing hide and seek at 11pm? Yesterday we went to my SIL's house for our nephew's birthday. I tried to catch up as much as possible but I was so tired last night *


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> I have heard the CPAP machine is good white noise, but I'm not sure if that's just for the one using it or not.


I am actually the one with the snoring problem in our family, and I use a CPAP machine. The one I have is pretty standard and there is very little noise, just the woosh of the air coming through the hose.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is sad but hopefully having all your kindle friends will help.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great photos!

I wonder if there are skins for a CPAP machine....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen: Yay...100.  Shove him out of bed...more like I want to put the pillow over his face, apply pressure and hold it there until he's in a semi-coma. (No...I don't want to kill him; I just want to snuff out the snoring) He's been mine since I was 16, if I wanted to do that it would have happened a long time ago...lol.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

durphy said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I wonder if there are skins for a CPAP machine....


ha ha ha - he'd KILL me if I girlied it up!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

durphy said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I wonder if there are skins for a CPAP machine....


LOL Durphy!!

congrats Jen on making full member!

In regards to Larry's snoring... as long as I fall asleep before he begins, I am OK... I can sleep through anything! BUT, if he starts snoring before I am out, then I have to grab the ear plugs or sleep in another room!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha ha - he'd KILL me if I girlied it up!


*There are some manly ones *


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Jen: Yay...100. Shove him out of bed...more like I want to put the pillow over his face, apply pressure and hold it there until he's in a semi-coma. (No...I don't want to kill him; I just want to snuff out the snoring) He's been mine since I was 16, if I wanted to do that it would have happened a long time ago...lol.


Ha-last night was one of those nights I wanted to smother him with the pillow!! I finally got frustrated and instead of yanking his pillow I just shoved him - he wakes up, "What's wrong?" Sheesh. Then he wants to know why I'm so cranky in the morning. Hmm, maybe I should bring in the lawnmower, run it next to his side of the bed, then ask him WHAT'S WRONG?!  I'm evil!
Angela, unfortunately for me, he wakes me up! I'm a light sleeper, but usually won't give up the comfort of the tempurpedic to go sleep elsewhere!! 
I did discover this great product that I want to tell you both about - they're called sleepphones. They are a fleece headband with built in speakers, sometimes if I can't sleep I'll put those on and listen to something to block out the noise. My favorite is the Delta Sleep System, it really puts me out. I bought them here on Amazon - here is the link if you're interested!!
http://www.amazon.com/SleepPhones-System-Headphones-Binaural-Lavender/dp/B000V9DWFA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1226425076&sr=8-1


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *There are some manly ones *


He'd still call it girlie.... sigh.....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> He'd still call it girlie.... sigh.....


*Men!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the sleepphones suggestion... I have added them to my wish list!!

Fortunately or unfortunately, depending on my mood, I only have to deal with Larry's snoring on weekends as he lives in Houston during the week!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ok..  you know it is sad when I had sour cream and onion potato chips for dinner...  I did take out some leftover lasagne that I had frozen knowing he'd be gone but it didn't thaw all the way....  tomorrow night though, I'm eating good!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ok.. you know it is sad when I had sour cream and onion potato chips for dinner... I did take out some leftover lasagne that I had frozen knowing he'd be gone but it didn't thaw all the way.... tomorrow night though, I'm eating good!


*I've done the potato chip dinner before...not very filling but great when you have a craving ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've done the potato chip dinner before...not very filling but great when you have a craving ;-p*


I don't cook when it is just me. I have no idea why. I deserve a good meal as much as he does!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen:  Been there done that.  Bet if I refused to cook (that he calls every day at 10:30...what's for supper?) he'd start wearing those damn nose strips again...big baby.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I don't cook when it is just me. I have no idea why. I deserve a good meal as much as he does!


*I'm usually the same way...leftovers of foraging ;-p But...there are times when I will cook something that I really like but don't usually make because he's not into it. So on those occasions when he's away, I'll treat myself *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I don't cook when it is just me. I have no idea why. I deserve a good meal as much as he does!


I am the same way... I snack all week long and don't eat real meals until Larry gets home for the weekend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

That would not work for me.  I live alone, not countin the cats and dogs.  I cook for me all th time and I cook many many things that I like.  Tonight will be stir fried steak with peppers onions mushrooms and rice.  One i get it all chopped up, it only takes about 20 min to cook.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That would not work for me. I live alone, not countin the cats and dogs. I cook for me all th time and I cook many many things that I like. Tonight will be stir fried steak with peppers onions mushrooms and rice. One i get it all chopped up, it only takes about 20 min to cook.


you lost me at mushrooms ha ha ha everything else sounds yummy!

Love your new avatar!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> you lost me at mushrooms ha ha ha everything else sounds yummy!
> 
> Love your new avatar!!


I was thinking he lost me at peppers, especially if they are bell peppers (food allergy)... I can pick around the mushrooms!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

> Love your new avatar!!


Thanks.

Well the good thing about about cooking for yourself is you can always adapt the recipe to fit your tastes and dietary needs.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was thinking he lost me at peppers, especially if they are bell peppers (food allergy)... I can pick around the mushrooms!


I love peppers! I've been making a LOT of hot pepper jelly lately too. Last batch was almost all habaneros.... it was yummy on crackers with cream cheese!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well the good thing about about cooking for yourself is you can always adapt the recipe to fit your tastes and dietary needs.


very true... Chris likes real food - meat and potatoes guy. I love to cook but sometimes I like to make kraft mac and cheese and mix it with a can of chili - I know it sounds gross but it is actually pretty good. I can't make that for him - he gives me the hairy eyeball, so I make it when he is on a busines trip.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I love peppers! I've been making a LOT of hot pepper jelly lately too. Last batch was almost all habaneros.... it was yummy on crackers with cream cheese!


I love peppers, too... the hotter the better... I just can't eat green or red bell peppers or my eyes and throat swell shut... not a good thing!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love peppers, too... the hotter the better... I just can't eat green or red bell peppers or my eyes and throat swell shut... not a good thing!


I always put one large red sweet pepper in to balance the heat.  You can't eat my jelly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I always put one large red sweet pepper in to balance the heat.  You can't eat my jelly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I add all kinds of things to Mac and cheese. It's a great food to experiment with.

I use a red bell pepper and a green because i like the colors. They taste the same and the red ones cost twice as much  I also use a jalapeno with out the seeds, a vidalia onion. They are a very mild, sweet onion and fresh sh rooms.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I use red and green chiles instead of bell peppers... love spicy food! Almost every recipe I find to try I end up spicing it up so it never is like the original!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I love peppers! I've been making a LOT of hot pepper jelly lately too. Last batch was almost all habaneros.... it was yummy on crackers with cream cheese!


*I think you need to put the how-to in the recipe thread ))*


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Last winter, I finally figured out how to make my own chilli.  Since then I have made it 5 or 6 times and have yet to make it the same way.  Everytime was different than the last.  

It's about time to start doing that again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Last winter, I finally figured out how to make my own chilli. Since then I have made it 5 or 6 times and have yet to make it the same way. Everytime was different than the last.
> 
> It's about time to start doing that again.


I am so ready for chili weather!! I only make chili when it is cold weather cause that is the only time the hubby wants it, but then I freeze individual servings and I can have it whenever... right now I am out and NOW I am wanting some!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

It is the good stuff.  I am all stocked up now.  I wont have to go to the grocery for at least 2 more weeks.  when I do, I'll buy all the stuff i need to make chili.  

It doesn't really get all that cold here so I just pretend it's cold.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It doesn't really get all that cold here so I just pretend it's cold.


When I lived in Houston, sometimes I would just turn the a/c down so it would be cold in the house!! We are supposed to have a cold front coming in, but all we got so far was rain!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It doesn't really get all that cold here so I just pretend it's cold.


Rub it in!! I live in Ohio - where it is chili weather (and fireplace weather) probably 6 months out of the year. Every single year when the weather starts to turn (like right now!) I wonder why I live here!! Well, other than the well paying job that is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I am originally from Dayton.  I know snow, frost, ice and cold, really cold weather.  When it gets 'cold' here, it's like s spring day to me.  It will occasionally get below freezing but not for long.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh come on people! NEW ENGLAND!! I posted these photos in a different thread (forget where) but Leslie can back me up. We know winter!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^

Yep photoshop at it's finest. 

I got one for you...I had somepeople think this was real. 










I don't miss all that snow at all. It's fun to visit but I don't want to live there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I love peppers! I've been making a LOT of hot pepper jelly lately too. Last batch was almost all habaneros.... it was yummy on crackers with cream cheese!


Oh, I love hot pepper jelly!!!!!! Great with meat dishes, too!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Yep photoshop at it's finest.
> 
> ...


glad they are not real... I would hate to find one of those swimming in my pool!! lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela,you've got a pool?  Pool Party!!!!  Everybody get their waterproof pack (see the thread in Accessories!)

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, I love hot pepper jelly!!!!!! Great with meat dishes, too!
> 
> Betsy


YES! I use it as a glaze for a pork roast. Yummy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, you're making my mouth water!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Angela,you've got a pool? Pool Party!!!! Everybody get their waterproof pack (see the thread in Accessories!)
> 
> Betsy


Water is too cold now, but come spring time when it warms back up, you are all invited!!  I love pool parties!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Chris is trying to make sure I don't have another meltdown and say that I don't want to go to Germany on Friday like I did yesterday. I was stressed and tired and the thought of traveling made me cry. He got to Dresden this morning and took these photos with his camera phone. They aren't the best quality but they are the view from our room. (I think he has a corner room now) He also said he was trying to get us upgraded to a suite when I arrive. Isn't he sweet?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You should visit the Frauenkirche and tell me what it's like. I am writing a story and one of the characters goes to hear a concert at the Frauenkirche in Dresden. Of course, in my story it's 1836! But they have rebuilt the church (it was destroyed in WWII) to be exactly like the original. I would love to see it.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You should visit the Frauenkirche and tell me what it's like. I am writing a story and one of the characters goes to hear a concert at the Frauenkirche in Dresden. Of course, in my story it's 1836! But they have rebuilt the church (it was destroyed in WWII) to be exactly like the original. I would love to see it.
> 
> L


I will put it on my list of places to go and send you photos. I promise.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I will put it on my list of places to go and send you photos. I promise.


Thank you! It has a very interesting history of how it was rebuilt, but I'll let you learn all that when you go there.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing.  You need to get on over there.  You'll feel better and maybe you'll get to do an inflight demo of your Kindle.  Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Those pictures are amazing. You need to get on over there. You'll feel better and maybe you'll get to do an inflight demo of your Kindle. Wouldn't that be fun?


Actually, the only other Kindle I've seen "in the wild" was on my flight to Germany back in September.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Those pictures are amazing. You need to get on over there. You'll feel better and maybe you'll get to do an inflight demo of your Kindle. Wouldn't that be fun?


ha ha ha - Chris asked me yesterday if I had plenty of magazines for the flight and I responded "Why would I want magazines when I have my Kindle!!" He laughed and said "I'm sorry - I forgot" and I was offended he could forget about my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Kindles gone wild...oh my!  Better cover those skins up right now or no more recharging for you!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Actually, the only other Kindle I've seen "in the wild" was on my flight to Germany back in September.
> 
> L


Don't know if this counts as "the wild" but Chris's dad has one. When we went to the Cape with them a few weeks ago, he even had an M-Edge cover and we laughed together about it while his mom and Chris looked at us like we were nuts. His dad and I looked at each other like "they just don't understand". It was a bonding moment.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Don't know if this counts as "the wild" but Chris's dad has one. When we went to the Cape with them a few weeks ago, he even had an M-Edge cover and we laughed together about it while his mom and Chris looked at us like we were nuts. His dad and I looked at each other like "they just don't understand". It was a bonding moment.


*Cool bonding moment ;-p You'll have to take plenty of pictures to share with us )*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I am starting to get a little scared here.  I really want a Kindle but if it's gonna suck my brain or something like scarey '50'sa scifi movies, I.ll pass.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am excited for you Kirsten on your upcoming trip... I love to travel with Larry when he has out of town business. And just think... the next time I won't have to carry lots of books in my bag!! Just Kwinn!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I am planning on driving up to Charlotte NC for Kim Harrison's next book signing sometime in March of 2K9.  I am so looking forward to taking my kindle and showing it off.  I am hoping to have my special screen savers to show her.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am planning on driving up to Charlotte NC for Kim Harrison's next book signing sometime in March of 2K9. I am so looking forward to taking my kindle and showing it off. I am hoping to have my special screen savers to show her.


*How many times have you met her?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Just once.  She is the only author I have met face to face.  Until I started reading her books, I never thought about doing that or even getting involved in their forums.

When Kim Harrison and Vicki Pettersson were back to back guests on the Barnes and Nobles book club forum a year ago last August(can I say that here?  ) I started 'talking to them'.  We have been on line friends ever since.

Vicki (I call her Showgirl) had a signing at the Clark county library last year.  I was going to surprise her and call her there but I got the wrong wing.  There was no phone in the one she was in.

At first I was kind of shy(yes me shy) talking to a real author but it was fun and I enjoy it.  Both of them are really busy on their next books.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> At first I was kind of shy(yes me shy) talking to a real author but it was fun and I enjoy it. Both of them are really busy on their next books.


Published authors are just regular people too! I would think they'd enjoy meeting their fans and getting to know them!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

G'morning Kirstin!

How're things this morning?  You're leaving in just a few days, right?

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> G'morning Kirstin!
> 
> How're things this morning? You're leaving in just a few days, right?
> 
> Betsy


Yup - Friday afternoon. At work right now and sneaking a peek at the boards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Published authors are just regular people too! I would think they'd enjoy meeting their fans and getting to know them!!


Most of them do, especially the newer younger ones. Some of them are so famous now they don't enjoy it as much.

All of the really dedicated authors seem to work harder at their craft then most people do at their jobs. They are driven and vary passionate about writing. Two things I seem to lack.


----------

